# Looking for specific feedback on colors.



## guitarmy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey. Here are some processed shots from a band shoot I did last weekend.

I'm having issues with the colors, but I can't be sure as I don't have a calibrated monitor (next in line in the 'to buy' is a calibrator and a new LCD).

Do these look... 'off'... to anyone else? Perhaps a little green? Lemme know what you think and how I should fix it if it IS off. Thanks!


----------



## D-50 (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree they have an odd very small color cast possibly green but I cant put my finger on it. Try saturating them a bit and it they get to red use a color adjustment to tone down the red.  Nice shots though I like the backdrop, how long did that take to create?


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, same with me. Something is irking me but I can't quite pinpoint it. I'd like to keep the desat look, but I'll give that a shot when I get home. Thanks.

The backdrop took about 45 minutes to put up (5 people helping) and the sheets were all photocopied, so that was WAY better than writing on 500+ sheets!


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 20, 2007)

They're dark/underexposed, I upped the levels, dialled in 21 blue in the adjust color balance, to me this corrected the cast, it looks green because of the exposure, I then gave it 48 in the saturation, which to me looked correct. Get the exposure correct at shooting time and you shouldn't have too many color issues. H


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 20, 2007)

Harry,

Thanks for the input. Do you have a sample of your edit that you can post?


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 20, 2007)

Quick work edit (my monitor here SUCKS).

Better? Worse?


----------



## D-50 (Nov 20, 2007)

The edit definatly looks there is still aslight cast,I cant put my finger on it did you try autolevels or auto color,sometimes that fixes all other timesit ruinsa photo but its worth a shot. None the less I think they look good. and I feel the exposure and lighting work very well.


----------

